# That disgusting :spew: smiley



## Doctor Pot (Sep 17, 2008)

Every time I reply to a thread, why do I have to see this vomiting bastard in the panel to the right?



Not only is it gross to look at, but the site widens the columns for all the smilies because of this guy's fat ass. So the smiley panel takes up more space than it needs to.

I don't mind seeing this one every so often when someone puts it in a thread, but can it please be moved from the regular panel to the extended list? It's seriously a deterrent to me using the site, especially when my stomach isn't feeling so good...


----------



## the widowman (Sep 17, 2008)

thats one of my fav smileys. but i only use it when needed.


----------

